# Gelling transfers with a heat press



## ashen34 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am trying to print my own plastisol transfers. Is it possible to gel these (partially cure) it with a heat press. I do not have a conveyor dryer and I find a heat gun to lack some consistency. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

ashen34 said:


> Hi everyone, I am trying to print my own plastisol transfers. Is it possible to gel these (partially cure) it with a heat press. I do not have a conveyor dryer and I find a heat gun to lack some consistency. Thanks in advance!


A heat press will be just as problematic, because heat will be more intense in the middle. 
The reason conveyor dryers work well is because of the belt movement.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Flash dryers are also a possibility though you also have to be careful with inconsistent heat with them too.


----------

